# "Fish of the Month" - Golden Perch



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

*Name/UserName:* Derek 'Paffoh' Steele

*Where I fish:* Typically, Golden Perch are found in freshwater Lakes, river systems, and small to large Impoundments (If stocking has occurred). The Canberra region can be viewed similar to any other widespread genus distribution throughout the land. Golden Perch (Or Callop, Yellowbelly or Murray Perch) are mainly found with water containing turbidity in low lying areas. Apart from the Australian Capital Territory, the species (Even variations of) are found in South Australia, Queensland, Victoria and New South Wales. Golden Perch is extensively stocked in smallholding dams, lakes, Impoundments and streams in some States and forms the basis for popular recreational fisheries.

*Area I fish:* When I target Golden Perch two trains of thought come to mind. Golden Perch are an aggressive fish which tend to patrol weed beds and skirt in and out of deeper water, ambushing appropriate prey in its path. The weed beds often attract smaller fish and common dietary needs like Shrimps and Yabbies, they also offer protection and housing. My other ideals are targeting Yellows tight in and around snag holding structure; Snags also offer protection and housing and most importantly shielding depth (When sun is at its peak). They are also are a great source of a food population like Shrimp and Yabbies. As mentioned Golden Perch are curious and aggressive fish that often form a pigeon pair during life's courtships. Tending to venture out in dawn and dusk periods, it is not uncommon to be caught year round in some of our warmer states.

*Rod/Reel I use:* Team Daiwa Advantage 7' 8-14lb Medium action rod (Spilt grips) matched to a Team Daiwa Advantage 2500 reel. In my opinion the best (Most of the year round) line class would be 8lb braid with a 12lb leader. Anything smaller may provide good sport to the point of rapid tackle loss, anything heavier will result in lack of sport and often refused offerings. It is however worth taking into account the other species you may encounter as by-catch in your region (And any associated closed seasons). I do recommend bumping braid selection up to a minimum of 12lb armed with a 20lb leader during Murray Cod closed season in Canberra. That by-catch of a lifetime might not swim away if you spend 20 minutes plus trying to boat its girth on light gear, roe re-absorption can occur and heavier class line will help end the fight early allowing for a law abiding rapid release.

*Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic:* My results in Canberra have been refined over years of practice and information shared between groups of close individuals. Spinnerbaits, Plastics, Vibes and Blades all have their own place in any Native Fishermans arsenal but my favourite offering from my kayak is by far a trolled Hard Bodied lure. I tend to concentrate on natural colours like greens, whites or yellow shades over brighter offerings. This is a confidence decision that is not based on water clarity, what works for me may be different in your local area. Killalure 'Pakrat', Deception 'Shrimp', AC Invader, Bagley 'Killer B1', RMG 'Poltergeist/ Scorpion', Viking Talisman, Rapala 'Shadrap/Fatrap', Craftmaster Merlin, Custom Crafted 'Fishstik', Jackal 'Chubby Deep/Cherry' are just some of my favourites. Anything small to medium size, 90mm or below with a wide but tight sway and a rounded profile).

*Technique:* My first and most important piece of advice is to learn the depths of what your lures travel to when trolling, rather than stay in contact with the bottom proceed a few feet above it (Covering various depths as you travel). The second most important tip is to slow down and change your path up, Golden's are notorious followers and almost always exclusively hit when either commencing or exiting a run or arc whilst trolling (Rising or falling the lure in the water column) and thus a decrease or slight increase in speed will occur. Stay parallel to any known weed beds and skirt round them rather than over, staying in close proximity. Pay attention when luck comes your way, remember what you were doing and refine the above. When you do nail one the chances are a very similar tactic will pay off over and over again. Their curiosity and veracious attitude and repetitive nature will let them down eventually so cover the above areas, refine, return and rinse and repeat the process.

*My hot tip:* My rule of thumb when advising other anglers around Canberra is before 8am and after 3pm, before the heat of the day or after it starts to dissipate.


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for giving us tips for the native classic all I seem to get is redfin out of the lakes. What would be a better place to fish northside g-pond or yerrabi pond? Might have to wait a month or so before I go out on the before 8am start haha.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Very good tips there.

I'd add they love snags, often you need to get in really close to entice a strike, often you will get a follow right up to the yak, if you do cast back in to the same are another 2 or 3 times, often you will end up with the fish.

Also for the bass fishermen out there, dont make the mistake of using bass tactics - bass have that magic 20 to 30 foot depth they like, Yellas are quiet common in shallower water, yellas are commonly found in 8 to 12 foot of water.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Derek

Thanks for the tips,

Certainly some great info there ;-)

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Derek

Someone once told me that when you catch a yella cast back into the same spot as there are normally 2 or 3 males hanging around one bigger female. So there is a chance of pulling more than one fish from the same spot.

Any truth in that? Has this ever happended to you? I once caught two yellas out of the one spot but just like Steve they were only a bycatch from bass fishing and I have only ever caught 5 in my life.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Feral said:


> Also for the bass fishermen out there, dont make the mistake of using bass tactics - bass have that magic 20 to 30 foot depth they like, Yellas are quiet common in shallower water, yellas are commonly found in 8 to 12 foot of water.


I don't know if it's the case up there, but after dark we catch them in 1 foot of water regularly. It's not uncommon to have a golden follow you to the bank/ yak and hit the lure as you pull it out of the water.

Scares the living shit out of you everytime. :lol:

I love it.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Golden perch fishing with lures is very new to me. Well, actually, I have tried a couple of times , but very unsuccessfully. I'm hoping to change that with a couple of days at Berri this week. I'm armed with the right lures ( I think) - ourgee plows, halco scorpions, jackal bibless and a couple of blades) and I'm hoping that spring might bring them on the bite - so fingers crossed I can report on what works and what doesn't!  I'm guessing its not a lot different to bream fishing, just the tackle is heavier.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Butterfingers,

I would try Yerrabi but dont tell anyone I sent you, especially the fish. They know I am friends with Craig450 who harrassed them for weeks before departing interstate. Seriously, some of the best action is around 5am before the sun comes up. Nothing like having your rod but clamp into the holder, removing it can be an issue. Unlike Cod who tend to retire quicker, Yellas seem to never give up (You learn to feel the solid headshakes and pulling). They arent afraid to fight dirty and pull line, they will stay as deep as they can before sucumbing to the net.

Wayne,

Its true mate, in my case anyway (Proven time and time again). I seem to catch the stud or the female and in clear water often see the partner going spastic saying 'Whats wrong!?' 'Whats wrong?!'. Sometimes I have even seen the partner follow up within a meter of the surface freaking out, dont know if it could be switch baited but its an interesting sight to see. Goldens make a fair bit of commotion when in transit to the yak or bank, I reckon it would be possible but have only hooked up in the same spot on the second pass or after continuing 10m down from the first.

Feral,

Agreed and understand the Yella is the scurge of the Bass fishermen (Tournament wise). Interesting to see they are trialing Goldens in a Tournamnet or two this year in QLD, as you mentioned no point sounding them in deeper water when they are scurrying at the closest bankside drop off. Josh is right too, one spot in particular doesent appear to ramp beyond 2 feet for a couple of metres. While surface lures have been smacked the just sub surface presentations clean up big time, shallow Chubbies and my secret wepon of choice (Cultiva Bugeye). One ugly mofo lure with the markings of a juvy Cod.

Lazy,

I beg to differ, last year we had numerous days over 38 degrees during the day and set a Territory record. While it may lack the humidity the altitude makes up for any ill advised UV ratings. Slip, Slop, Slap in Canberra and the surrounding townships, it can be quite deceiving at the best of times. The fishing really peaks weeks leading up to the hottest Jan/Feb months and peaks as it dissapates. Fishing in the dead of summer here requires much caffiene and dedication, while the difference isnt life or death its Coffee and glory til lthe cows come home. Two sessions a day cant be all bad.

Kind of like spilt shifts, they suck unless you can go home in between.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I was hoping a few more of the Canberra Contingent would get on this thread, but it'll be hard to add more value to Paff's excellent post. I'm no expert and have only just started to catch goldens over the past 12 months, but I'll add what I know...

*Name/UserName:* itchyant

*Where I fish:* LBG and Googong. Have to try a few more of the Canberra urban lakes this summer

*Area I fish:* Edges of weedbeds and rocky drop-offs

*Rod/Reel I use:* Daiwa Tierra 7' 8-14lb with 2500 Sol spooled with 10lb braid. Leader is normally 10-14lb.

*Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic:* Jackall TN60s. All of my fish have come on these lures. Worth their weight in gold (actually, THEY will probably cost you more than gold!).

*Technique: *Casting parallel alongside weedbeds - about 4-5m deep. Generally let the lure sink for a few seconds then commence a very slow roll. Occassional pauses but all my fish have hit on the roll.

*My hot tip:* Stick with it. Took me ages to catch a yella, and I'm still not consistant, but sticking with a technique you know works will eventually pay off.

*Still to try:* This season I'm keen to catch my first yella on a soft plastic. Going to try some 2-3" shads and some 4" worms texas rigged (watching too many US bass vids!).


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

*Name/UserName:* Koich

*Where I fish:* The greater ACT region.

*Area I fish:* Weedbeds, drop offs and structure

*Rod/Reel I use:* Shimano Stradic 2500/Shimano squidgy spin 1-3kg. 8lb braid, 10lb fluro leader.

*Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic:* Lots of different ones to be honest.

Soft plastics- Squidgy fish size 1 and 2.
HB's- Poltergeists, Storm Wigglewart, Storm Magwart, Rapala Husky Jerks in 6 and 9cm, Lipless crankbaits, most bream and trout lures work too.
Spinnerbaits- Auspins and Bassmans.

*Technique: * Cast deep and retrieve to shallow, not vice versa. Troll parallel to weedbeds, troll through structure. Depth is dependant on time of day

*My hot tip:* Change the retrieve up. If you just keep slowly rolling a lure in the same spot they won't hit it after successive casts.

*Still to try:* Chatterbaits. This year I will use them more after limited success last year.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

itchyant said:


> I was hoping a few more of the Canberra Contingent would get on this thread, but it'll be hard to add more value to Paff's excellent post


Spot on there Itchy, I have refrained from contributing to this thread for that reason, and also that I have had >90% of my golden perch successes in Canberra fishing land based at night.



koich said:


> *Technique: * Cast deep and retrieve to shallow, not vice versa.
> 
> *My hot tip:* Change the retrieve up. If you just keep slowly rolling a lure in the same spot they won't hit it after successive casts.


I agree with these two great tips. I predominantly use very small (30-40mm) debarbed shallow diving crankbaits, and if I'm not getting hits slow rolling or twitching the lures, sometimes stopping the retrieve and letting the lure slowly float to the top will attract a hit right on the surface. My favorite lures are the shallow or medium versions of the Lucky Craft Cra-Pea. In my experience, on a given night all the fish will either be well hooked in the mouth (trying to eat the lure), or hooked under the chin or in the side of the face (territorial swipes). My aim this summer is to get a few on soft plastics.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

koich said:


> *Still to try:* Chatterbaits. This year I will use them more after limited success last year.


I love chatterbaits for Goldens, had some success with them in Lake Tuggeranong last season fishing landbased, i found the Ausspin cod botherers to be the best ones.
Mumblers dont work as well at slow speed, with the Ausspin it still has the action even with an ultra slow retreive.
My brother did very well with the chatterbaits as well last season, some really good cod, Goldens and some massive reddies as well all landbased


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Name/UserName: Shaun "Ratfish"

Where I fish: Central Highlands Vic - Eppalock and occasionally across to Eildon

Area I fish: Depending on the time of day i tend to shift around, Eppalock has been rather low of late but i prefer an early morning or evening session working the shallower weed beds and later in the day moving to the original river bed and working the drop offs and deeper holes. When trolling I look for points of interest that tend to draw the yellows these include points, especially sharp dropping ones although a few of the shallower longer ones have netted success as well particularly if they have weedbeds surrounding them or lead into a stand of timber out further. Standing timber or better yet fallen timber on the sounder are both great spots to find a few and I tend to work my way around different groups throughout the day giving each tree 10 to 15 minutes before moving on. Often you'll find them holding tight up against a single tree in a grouping and you really need to get your lure or bait right in on top of them to have any chance - this is where rattling and spinner/chatter baits are great for drawing an aggressive reaction strike and giving you a bit more leeway in your trolling path.

Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: I prefer most of the aussie made lures, stumpjumpers, scorpians and pak rats all go well in variety of colours, i prefer natural colours especially greens and anything in a redfin pattern. The success with these is probably as much due to the fact they see more water time as to their actual effectiveness.

Technique: See above to area for most of this. When trolling i'll often work a hole or small bay two or three times before moving on especially early in the season when they're still a bit sluggish to react. I like lures that work the 2 - 8 mtr range having the most success around these depths. Around weedbeds i'll go shallower and i'm thinking this season i might give a few of the frog style soft plastics a working. When baitfishing i like to fish under a float and drift it along the edges of weedbeds. Occasionally i'll just use the yak as transport to a nice stretch of shoreline and go for a stroll along casting as well again working the deeper water into the shallow.

My hot tip: It's been said before but.... Switch up your speed/retrieve. They're evil little buggers for following along and a sudden change can often be all it takes to get a reaction and strike out of them.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

The boys have pretty much summed it up but ill throw in my 2c

*Where I fish:* Googong Dam NSW, Canberra local lakes and the upper murrumbidgee river.

*Area I fish: *

River - rocky banks and shaded areas, undercut clay banks, boulders sitting at the heads of pools, fallen trees.

Dams- anything that offers structure, weedbeds adjacent to rocky areas are gold, single pieces of structure on a bare bank, points tapering into deeper water, fence lines, any rocky bank.

*Rod/Reel I use:* Shimano Chronarch 50mg/Pfleuger trion tournament baitcaster 4-6kg (16lb castaway braid, 10-20lb leader)

And the elephant gun - Shimano Calcutta 200b/Penn pinpoint 6-8kg baitcaster (30lb nitlon braid, 20-30lb leader).

You might notice I fish quite heavy but I don't really think that it puts them off too much. It's a real trade off down here as large murray cod generally inhabit the same waters as yellowbelly.

*Hard Body Lure/Soft Plastic: *
Faves are bassman codman series spinnerbaits, bassman 4x4 spinnerbaits, SMAK spinnerbaits, jackal tn 60s and 70s and mask vibes, Berkley frenzy rattlers, river to sea tungsten vibes, small predateks, small stumpjumpers and bream lures (for trolling the northside impoundments).

Colours - anything dark, purples, blacks and greens are favourites.

*Technique: *
If targeting yellas down the river I use smaller hardbody lures as ive found river yellas wont hit a spinnerbait as much as an impoundment fish will. However, they do still have a go when in the mood and they smack them hard! Work lures very slow, occasional pauses, accurate casts deep into structure, and cover plenty of water. Target shaded areas in the heat of the day. River yellas are little balls of muscle compared to the fat dam fish. Don't discount the short cast to a fallen tree or boulder either.

Dams are a similar story but ill usually fish with spinnerbaits and jackal style lures mainly because the redfin will drive me crazy if fishing with small hardbodies. I have got some nice fish casting up on top of weedbeds, clicking the reel in gear as soon as the lure lands and rolling it out quickly then letting the lure flutter down the edge of the weedbed into deeper water. Also, lining myself up parallel with the bank and banging casts out along the edge. Another technique is parking yourself on a point and casting out into deeper water. If casting into the shallows of a steep bank, throw in plenty of pauses to keep that lure within the bottom 2ft of the water column.

*My hot tips: *
-If down the river and you get snagged don't be afraid to go in for a swim, gives you a great idea of subsurface structure and also gives your mates a good laugh. It's a bit spooky feeling your way underneath big logs though, don't know what could be hiding down there!
-Always retrieve right to your feet as yellas aren't afraid to follow you all the way to the bank. 
-Get yourself a pet native - great way to learn about their behaviour with different weather patterns - barometer etc.
-After a good session around the local log onto the yacht club website and check what the conditions were doing (wind direction and speed, time, humidity, barometer, temperature) and write them down! You will start to see patterns develop.
-Practice absolute stealth at all times, sloppy paddling technique, talking too loudly, banging stuff around in your kayak and bright clothing (this is a personal thing for me but lots of guys still wear bright gear and get nice fish) will put the fish off.

*Still to try:* Yellas on surface lures?! My pet yella certainly wasn't shy about boofing a moth or cricket off the surface.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRT9xtsAADNfgAAQcOeAAgChUAo/7/+gMAElZQap+o0aNTIo0P0p6nqep6nqZqPKFPRIaAAaBoBoASp6mmkaaaCR5AIADT7F11stV0HjcYrm4eBPiPpGUthuvc9MC9VgqNlJdDwzDBJ9zQTfRxPAiHCGLn3a1zSpo82wkfyPupIOaDyUktyhNrmpeCo6yQapiwNwkF6AhizYNTJYJ8AUOtKXCvMEt834CTOiDDh42PUw5pkQveNi2yW6PLSpM0wrvrfTaBtB1lCxpFlAQoDJPfyfXGJG5NOQ3AMS2PRTSZGFWGMnUFBNHyY0RKuQYu19f20mHPbcSEWwZM8d+aCokrn2yQHRIRHsj6kC8gg45xuwgKjKKU7j+nvIiA6HUkE7v90I4CORnTCjrzQWvSiV8C7kinChICn7jbY=


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

What a great thread! It's really interesting to read the different techniques used in different locations . I don't have much more to add but my hot tip is this - If your fishing for Goldens in Impoundments with LOTS of standing timber , FALLEN TIMBER IS GOLD - especially if it's near or part of other structure like weed edges, creek beds (see my post today in trip reports), or points.


----------

